

Do Certain Countries Produce Only Positive Results? Systematic Review of RCTs - gwern
http://www.dcscience.net/Vickers_1998_Controlled-Clinical-Trials.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts of Vickers et al 1998:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/9JaywVjg...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/9JaywVjgQ5S)

